

Vinod Khosla Must Appear in Court Over Martin's Beach Lawsuit - aliston
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2014/05/09/vinod-khosla-must-appear-in-court-over-martins-beach-lawsuit-judge-rules/

======
jqm
I hope Khosla looses this. Beach access should not be restricted in my opinion
and private property should begin not less than several hundred feet from the
water.

But I'm not counting on it.

